# Need modding help in SF Bay Area



## yazkaz (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a noob in electronics and have no DIY skills. Not to mention even the simpliest soldering stints.

Currently looking for help in the SF Bay who can help maintain, repair (or optionally, build) custom MagAA LE modules. I now have at least one dead module that needs repair/conditioning.

For repair work, I will provide the necessary materials (some wiring, spare driver boards, flashlight host etc.).

Having access to a good soldering iron/station with very fine solder tipss would be an advantage.

If you are located hear SF, East Bay or South Bay, and are willing to chip in some voluntary help, please reply to this thread and we'll talk about in details later.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## modamag (Sep 14, 2010)

You can always drop by my place on the weekend.
Sunday is also fine, we can watch football while we mod.

I'll try to help as much as I can. Although I've been out of the scene for awhile and is no longer up to date on the latest and greatest.

Don't worry about the hardware nor $$$.


----------



## archer6817j (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm also in the bay area. Mountain View. How about you? Maybe we could have a flashlight geek session at some point. Any other bay area folks around? 

Modmag, are you a CNC machinist that makes your own parts or do you have them done locally? Very cool little lights!


----------



## archer6817j (Oct 7, 2010)

oops, double


----------



## yazkaz (Oct 9, 2010)

modamag said:


> You can always drop by my place on the weekend.
> Sunday is also fine, we can watch football while we mod.
> I'll try to help as much as I can. Although I've been out of the scene for awhile and is no longer up to date on the latest and greatest.
> Don't worry about the hardware nor $$$.


It's unfortunate that things didn't quite work out. Nevertheless it was nice talking with you on the phone, you gave me a LOT of good advice on many things.

As for the bad module, I've had someone else take care of that. The driver was fried so we slapped another one in.

If I need any help next time when I'm back in town, I'll call you.

@archer6817j: Modmag isn't a CNC machinist, he may have the skills but doesn't own such equipment personally so some of his custom parts are probably outsourced to a third party, just like his custom coating service. He's based in Santa Clara but is often flying around. Drop him a PM if you have any questions or requests.

As for me, I'm currently out of town. Otherwise I'm mostly in the East Bay.


----------

